# Will Specialized Ever Get to Release Their New Bike????



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I have been waiting to check this thing out....

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...-naming-problem-legal-documents-reveal-469482

https://uspto.report/TM/88792226

https://www.velonews.com/gear/road-...s-feathery-new-specialized-bike-on-instagram/


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Interesting... wonder how this thing is specifically meant to broaden the line-up. "Old school" seat stays!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

jetdog9 said:


> Interesting... wonder how this thing is specifically meant to broaden the line-up. "Old school" seat stays!


My understanding thus far (which could be completely wrong lol) is that it's a super lightweight cruising bike. They reportedly designed it without any thoughts to UCI approval or racing whatsoever. Yet, they reportedly applied all that they have learned from supporting pro teams. They are suggesting that it will be lighter than the UCI weight limit, probably have a taller head tube, probably additional tire clearance, disc brake only, some comfort features, etc. I am definitely curious, but we'll see if it is any more than a hyped up endurance race bike. Right now, it kind of sounds like Specialized's take on the Canyon Endurace or Salsa Warroad. That could still be awesome though.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

If it's an ultralight climber like some are suggesting, I wonder if the folks at Scott will be like "Damnit, we just lowered the seat stays on the Addict to be cool like everybody else!"


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

jetdog9 said:


> If it's an ultralight climber like some are suggesting, I wonder if the folks at Scott will be like "Damnit, we just lowered the seat stays on the Addict to be cool like everybody else!"


Probably lol...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It's finally out and it ain't cheap:

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/aethos


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Intriguing, but that price is high for sure.

Target market maybe the older super-rich rider that really can't grapple with the current look of seat stays...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

jetdog9 said:


> Intriguing, but that price is high for sure.
> 
> Target market maybe the older super-rich rider that really can't grapple with the current look of seat stays...


Yeah, that's my guess and thoughts on the bike as well.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice looking bike for sure, but the stated niche doesn't exist (yet) IMO. I believe this is an attempt for Specialized to re-boot their all-rounder road bike ahead of UCI possibly loosening weight requirements in the future. So in other words, this is the future UCI-compliant Tarmac, with the current SL7 Tarvenge eventually being a less-beefy aero bike going forward.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wetworks said:


> Nice looking bike for sure, but the stated niche doesn't exist (yet) IMO. I believe this is an attempt for Specialized to re-boot their all-rounder road bike ahead of UCI possibly loosening weight requirements in the future. So in other words, this is the future UCI-compliant Tarmac, with the current SL7 Tarvenge eventually being a less-beefy aero bike going forward.


I personally see a huge overlap with another bike they have spent years creating a market for: the Roubaix. These bikes appeal to the exact same rider as far as I can see, so why do you need both in your lineup? Seems weird.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Rashadabd said:


> I personally see a huge overlap with another bike they have spent years creating a market for: the Roubaix. These bikes appeal to the exact same rider as far as I can see, so why do you need both in your lineup? Seems weird.


No, I don’t see the similarity between Roubaix and Aethos. The geometry is entirely different. There is about 4 lbs weight difference. There’s the headshock thing. The VeloNews review says the ride of the Aethos is on the harsh side.

I could see owning a Roubaix and an Aethos, omitting the Venge and Tarmac from the stable.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

JSR said:


> No, I don’t see the similarity between Roubaix and Aethos. The geometry is entirely different. There is about 4 lbs weight difference. There’s the headshock thing. The VeloNews review says the ride of the Aethos is on the harsh side.
> 
> I could see owning a Roubaix and an Aethos, omitting the Venge and Tarmac from the stable.


I completely disagree. Have you seen the weights for the newest SWorks Roubaix? They both have taller headtubes, clearance for 32-33mm tires, more relaxed geometry, and they aren't the Tarmac or the now deceased Venge. Once you get past the hype and marketing, it's a lot like the highest end Canyon Endurace, and other similar bikes as well (new Trek Domane SLR, etc.).


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> I completely disagree. Have you seen the weights for the newest SWorks Roubaix? They both have taller headtubes, clearance for 32-33mm tires, more relaxed geometry, and they aren't the Tarmac or the now deceased Venge. Once you get past the hype and marketing, it's a lot like the highest end Canyon Endurace, and other similar bikes as well (new Trek Domane SLR, etc.).


These conclusions are a leap IMO. The Roubaix is significantly more aero than the Aethos, has more compliance features (Future Shock, dropped seat stays, flexible seatpost) and has always had slacker geometry than the Tarmac.

If you're not convinced by my original post, considered the following; the Aethos has the frame shape of the SL5, is marketed as a super-light bike (outside of UCI mandates) that isn't meant for racing (yet due to said mandates) and has a seatpost called 'Alpinist.' They're almost telling you this is the next pro-level climber, when weight restrictions are changed naturally.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wetworks said:


> These conclusions are a leap IMO. The Roubaix is significantly more aero than the Aethos, has more compliance features (Future Shock, dropped seat stays, flexible seatpost) and has always had slacker geometry than the Tarmac.
> 
> If you're not convinced by my original post, considered the following; the Aethos has the frame shape of the SL5, is marketed as a super-light bike (outside of UCI mandates) that isn't meant for racing (yet due to said mandates) and has a seatpost called 'Alpinist.' They're almost telling you this is the next pro-level climber, when weight restrictions are changed naturally.


I will just say this, I have actually ridden the SWorks level new Roubiax. It's pretty light (roughly 16lbs), and a performance/race oriented long miles bike. The futureshock can also be locked out. My guess is that if I put 32mm tires on both of those bikes, locked out the FS, and put you on it blindfolded, you wouldn't be able to tell the difference. That's my point. So no, your references to marketing literature don't move the needle for me. 

Don't get me wrong, I like the bike. I just don't think it's this ground breaking design it is being marketed as outside of the weight. There are also other really light bikes out there. None of what I see really justifies the price tag either. It looks really nice though and is reportedly a lot of fun to ride.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok, there is less of a difference between the Roubaix and the Aethos than I had thought. I had actually compared the Aethos dimensions to the Domane and thought the comparison would hold. It doesn’t, really.

Nonetheless, the Aethos has lower stack height, steeper head tube angle, shorter wheelbase than Roubaix. And I’m not bagging on the FutureShock, just pointing out that it highlights the “all day ride” nature of the Roubaix.

In addition to Aethos being lighter than Roubaix, your wallet would be lighter by 1,200 bucks on the Aethos in similar trim!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

More affordable models are now out. 

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/specialized-announces-cheaper-aethos-pro-and-expert-models/


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Rashadabd said:


> More affordable models are now out.
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/specialized-announces-cheaper-aethos-pro-and-expert-models/


Well, that’s not quite so outrageous! (Coincidently, this is how I rate the tweets of presidential candidates.)

I read a number of articles similar to the one you linked, as well as checked out the Specialized site. There seems to be some confusion as to the actual list price for the Pro versions and whether they have power. Also the frameset is not yet on the web site.


----------

